# Trimming Whiskers



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Jodie - trimming them for a dog show? I would hope that would still be optional (maybe start with taking off the larger "walrus" ones?) If you want the clean look, I'd start by snipping each whisker one at a time with short blunt ended scissors. Work the scissor down to the base of the whisker hair. Some folks use long straight scissors and work from the back of the head towards the nose and scissor them off in groups. Since you are doing it for the 1st time, the group route might be risky since you could cut off muzzle hair too. If your dog is settled and calm, sit 'em on a grooming table and snip away. You might practice on one of your other dogs first if this is for an upcoming show.

Good luck!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldensInRI said:


> If your dog is settled and calm,


:bowrofl: that's a good one!

thanks for the info, I'm going to probably give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would like to see pictures! Poor Flip is loosing his whiskies!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I would like to see pictures! Poor Flip is loosing his whiskies!


yeah well Poor Flip knows there are worse things that can be lost :


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

When I trim whiskers, generally to make a wider muzzle look more slender, etc., I do it like GoldensInRI, one at a time. I do it in small bits if the dog gets antcy. Is there a particular reason you are trimming them off?


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I love Maddie's whiskers

http://


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

it was suggested by some highly respected trainers as a possible solution to a training issue I'm working on. 

No my 21 inch 50 pound boy won't be heading for the conformation ring LOL


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL Jodie - I just k9data'd him... was wondering about whether you were doing a GRCA Certificate of Conformation Assessment. What training issue? scent articles?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

No idea on that one. When I was working Deja I didn't take hers off because she was herding as well. Let us know if it works!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sneezing during heeling. I posted some video of him on a facebook group with some pretty experienced trainers, and sneezing due to stress has pretty much been eliminated. So more likely options decided upon are sneezing just because of the thrill of heeling (yeah he thinks everything is a blast except stays), nasal drainage due to lifting the head, or Ward Faulkner (who just won the National Obedience Invitational btw) said his dog sneezed due to whiskers brushing up on his pants and it stopped once he trimmed them. Petra Ford (who won the NOI twice) said I should try it. So, I figure, Ward and Petra said to trim whiskers, I'm gonna trim whiskers! LOL


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

With advisors like those 2, I'd probably paint his toenails too if they said to! 
Sounds like good advice and it wouldn't hurt if it does not cure the sneezing either!

By the way, I have a Colby at home too (but he is a golden too!)


----------

